# 95 passat heater core replacement



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok ppl everyone is wondering how to remove the heater core of a 95 passat without draining and recharging a/c and other stuff. well i ahve the solution to this problem. Do this at your own risk.
1. Make sure the battery is disconnected
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn...2.jpg
2. take off the steering wheel by taking off the airbag assembly holding by two allen screws and one large 15/16 nut. make sure all wires are disconnected as well since they have to come off too.
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn...5.jpg
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn...0.jpg
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn...c.jpg
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn...a.jpg
Afterwards, take off all trims, radio, vents, headlight assembly, a/c assembly, etc that will get in the way for removing the whole dashboard. most hold by phillip screws and some just pop out. put those on the side. it should look similar like this
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn...a.jpg
also if you see the pic, remove the three screwed support beams (2) that holds the dashboard up on place which will allow to remove the large bar that goes across the car holding by 4 phillip screws two on each side on the corner of the car covered by a black cover(not shown on pic)
ok now you can remove dashboard holding by 4 screws covered by the little circle covers on each side of the dashboard
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn...a.jpg
now the dashboard is removed after
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn...5.jpg
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn...1.jpg
I wrapped all my wires so it wont get into the way. this is nightmare from vw everywhere lol
Now go to the engine bay and there will be two screws holding the heater box in place. one covered inside the insulation (flap) and one covered by a black screw cover
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn...a.jpg
also remove this screw by the expansion valve so the a/c box have movibilty
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn...1.jpg
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn...f.jpg
Remove this as well to open up the box once dashboard is out (srry missed this one)
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn...9.jpg
This is very crucial for removal. There is about 5 or 6 of these clips holding the heaterbox and a/c box together. remove them all in order to remove the box. some of the places for the clips are placed in limited space so use a small hammer and eyeglasses screwdriver and pry them off without breakage.

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn...d.jpg This is an example of a tightly spaced clip area
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn...8.jpg
These two zip-tied things have to be broken off so buy new ones
Now after you have remove all the clips and hoses and screws for the box, it should be able to move around but still tight. This is the fun part, YANK IT OFF. now this shouldn't use much force but enough to pry it off the assembly like this 
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn...8.jpg
Afterward it should come out like a pop and this is the results
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn...3.jpg

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn...0.jpg
now your heaterbox is out and have space to exchange cores








http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn...8.jpg
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn...c.jpg
NOTE that some new heater cores will not include the special coupler for the small vacuum hose you will find (white) so use the old one and place it on the new one 

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn...b.jpg
This is an excellent oppurtunity to clean out your heater box since it was leaking coolant and leave gunk and whatnots. I washed it off with water and purple power and sprayed a little bit of freshener to get a nice smell for first use








Now after the core is in, install the box back into the car. First, place the top screw with the hose side out of the car n slide it in. and then kinda pry the second bottom one into the hole. This is very tricky when placing it back into the area. After that is in, screw back the two heater screws in the engine bay area. Do Not tight them as u need play in order to line up for the clips to place back in
correct (align for clips replacement)
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn...1.jpg
incorrect(spaced out)
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn...f.jpg
after that tighten all the screws after the clips are replaced. Then replace everything in reverse order as you take out the parts.
tools required:
8mm socket/wrench
phillip screwdriver
flat screwdriver
hammer
10mm deep socket
small eyeglasses screwdriver
couple of hands
5-8 hours of your life
channellock pliers for clamp removal/installaton
a full stomach because this is a time consuming stomach pumping job 
further questions or comments please ask








hope this helps


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Excellent! Thank you very much for this write up, I need to do this soon.
One question though: do you have higher resolution images?


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (rains)*

Well this came from my crappy cell phone camera hahaha but I should be able to make the new pictures by the end of the week hopefully


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (crazyalex12)*

That would be perfect man!


----------



## abarninger (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: 95 passat heater core replacement (crazyalex12)*

Will this process be similar to replace a heater core in a 97 GLX VR6?


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

*Re: 95 passat heater core replacement (abarninger)*

same for all passat B4s (95-97)


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 95 passat heater core replacement (rains)*

All B4 passats ranging 95 to 97's should work like he said







. GLX VR6 and the 2.slow GLS also share the same concept so this should work if you are reluctant to drain the whole a/c system just to change a heater core like me hahahaha. The process is quite simple after you basically strip the whole dashboard until you see the whole box with metal holed flaps on them. The special clips holding the box and the a/c box is the only way to separate the two as you take the three nuts at the engine bay at the insulated firewall area. After that, use the force and pull the dang box out until it literally pops out. Im surprised it works since i thought it would break but it didn't. By then you can have all the space outside the car to exchange cores and clean the box and whatnot








I should be able to get a better camera so I can give you guys a better view how it can be done since this is a pretty good topic people be stuck on....especially those living in coooollldddd places like me in georgia in winter...brrrrrrr...


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 95 passat heater core replacement (crazyalex12)*

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn...0.jpg
btw this is the box im talkking about








http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn...5.jpg
and the clips all around the box itself
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn...0.jpg
and that Should be the result, as you can see the port in the front is actually the port where a/c blows IN since that flap controls temp (right now its on hot side since cold side is shut off since it is directed to the heater side.


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

*Re: 95 passat heater core replacement (crazyalex12)*

I am about halfway through this right now. It's really quite simple, just time consuming.
Has anyone else noticed a 'flap' in the firewall, with a purge valve from the heater core box? Is this factory or (in my case) a mod by the previous owner?


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 95 passat heater core replacement (rains)*

interior or engine side? if interior then no i never encounter that but the engine side a little flap that covers one of the heater box screw then yes


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 95 passat heater core replacement (crazyalex12)*

oooooo i think i know what are you talking about the flap is actualy your purge drain, connected by a long tube when you take the heater box out yes now i know i hope that is what you are going through


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

*Re: 95 passat heater core replacement (crazyalex12)*

engine side. I quite like it, instead of coolant puddling under my dash, it puddles under the car








Finally got the heater box out. Those clips were a huge pain in the ass. My advice for doing this: Keep the girlfriend away, as the obscenities that result may scare her! 


_Modified by rains at 6:27 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 95 passat heater core replacement (rains)*

ahahahahaha niiice XD
Im glad you got it out though, sure it is a pain in the asset but well worth more than draining a/c out and other unnecessary stuff. I also did this heater core replacement first time when i post ths up, i try to loook for answer but htere is none XD so this 17 year old vw lover answer


----------



## im faster (Oct 19, 2009)

wow this is really a pain...
am putting the box back in now.. 
how ever.. 
im not looking forward to hooking everything back up.. im gonna forget some stuff i know it


_Modified by im faster at 4:09 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (im faster)*

Lucky me, my windows are fogging with the oily fog of a leaking heater core, i found one at Autohaus for $18. !!!! OEM, list $138. Buuuut, looks like a nightmre to change out a simple part. My Bentley facotry maual makes it look simple BUT. It looks like not fun. My Jetta at 305,000 never leaked why did the 96 Passat with only 113,000 start leaking, I think mines been leaking for some time, always low water levels, and an oily film on windows, now in cooler weather it's un useable, instant fog, time to rip the dash apart, ouch. I don't wanna have to discharge AC since that was worked on this summer all new recharge leak fixed. Damn. If it gets too mesy the dealer is gonna do it. I have limits, like not wanting to make it worse, but the core is a simple item, but buried. OUCHl. di ya really have to take off steering wheel and stuff, Bentley doesn't mention that, or if it did I missed it.


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (CE)*

hmmm you do have to take the sterring wheel off and the dash so you can get into the heater core....yeah i dont know why it doesnt mention it in the 70.00 bentley book







hahaha but yeah it is a pain but it does beat draining the a/c out or tampering with them. The box split in two( one side a/c one side heater via holding clips, but since i have fittable hands I can do this way lol
believe me, after you got that box out, it's a shoo in for sure and the reverse order is not as bad as taking it out


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (crazyalex12)*

I just got my heater core out, 
Perfect description of what ya gotta do. With one exception, I tried and tried to unscrew the center steering wheel nut, 57ft lbs my ass, I couldn't budge it1!! I think preciously when my igintion switch was replaced on recall they used a air gun to re do it!! So I did as the Bentley manual says to LOWER the steering assy by drilling out the 2 shear bolts #8 on the picture, so the entire colum sits on the seat! Drilling it out was a pain finally got em to break free and screw out. Now that is the only thing I didn't pre order, I have 2 new hoses and core and new anti freeze. tomorrow i go to the dealer and get 2 new shear bolts. I'm sure they have em in stock, it looks like a common method of getting the wheel out of the way. Eveything else was on the money bout separatin the core from the AC side, cus I too didn't wanna have to recharge AC, that costs money at the dealer, let alone not having reclamation stuff to catch the R134, less to deal with, so now i start putting in the new core and by Tuesday I hope to back up and running, PERFECT description dude on how to do it. Supplemented the Bentley perfectly, more concise about sticking points etc, mine too needed to be pried apart and the back clips just popped away, Thanks for the info. And i now wipe up all the old foam rotted and wet air boxes etc, man there are a LOT of things under that dash. Wires connectors, but it all lays out logically, like you said take your time it all works out so far.


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (CE)*

thank u








and damn that really sucks, i did not know the steering screw was THAT tight, dang i used a breaker bar and lock my steering wheel and it comes right out for me, someone must of tampering with it like you said with an air gun -_-
But im glad the heater core worked out for you, glad to help







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snark11 (Oct 29, 2010)

*thanks for the pics. I have one question*

So i just did mine. got it 80% back together and ran into a wire connector that has no mate! 
So its a 12 pin connector male (black) and has yellow tape on it that has "5" on it, its got light grey foam covering it and is quite long. everything is accounted for as far as i can tell in the dash, but im concerned that this goes somewhere on the heater HVAC box and i have to back track. If anyone knows this wire set, or has a pic of where it connects. Ill find you and buy you a 12 pack. 
Its from a 95 vr6 passat wagon, 

Many thanks 

Adam./


----------



## snark11 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Ha Ha*

ok I found it, it was the obd connector that I forgot about.
Just found a pic on another thread, just that mine is black and not purple. 

thanks anyway. 
Adam./


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

This is very helpful. Free bump and edit to show pics in one post - easier to print. 


crazyalex12 said:


> Ok ppl everyone is wondering how to remove the heater core of a 95 passat without draining and recharging a/c and other stuff. well i ahve the solution to this problem. Do this at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 1. Make sure the battery is disconnected
> ...


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow jam packed of info


----------



## mackconsult (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the write up .... unemployed and told my wife if she buys the heater core I'll do the work ......

It's currently bypassed because it was leaking and here comes the rainy PNW weather. Fortunately the car lives in the garage.


----------



## mackconsult (Nov 4, 2009)

So what happened to the pictures in this thread ????



mackconsult said:


> Thanks for the write up .... unemployed and told my wife if she buys the heater core I'll do the work ......
> 
> It's currently bypassed because it was leaking and here comes the rainy PNW weather. Fortunately the car lives in the garage.


----------



## bryanvr6 (Sep 19, 2011)

wered the pics go


----------



## Bobavitch (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey crazyalex12, where can I see your pics? Nothing appears after clicking on your links. Please advise.


----------



## heown (Oct 22, 2007)

Pics please! I'm about to tackle this project myself  

Does anyone know of another diy if this one has been abandoned?


----------



## wobwobwob101 (Aug 19, 2010)

*awesome diy*

if only the pics worked :/ 

please fix xD


----------



## crazyalex12 (Aug 9, 2009)

omg wow I seriously forgot I had this thread up XD I appologize for responding so late, I was very busy:banghead:

Well the pics used to be located on my very old dusty myspace. I kinda forgot how to access back into it so I might have to get the pics in another way. Let me see how I am going to do this ok.


----------



## wobwobwob101 (Aug 19, 2010)

*sounds good*

better later than never 

although i still might try my hand without the pics.


----------



## sbpatel (Feb 22, 2011)

*Passat Heater Core replacemetn*

I found this thread and it is helpful as I am almost there, but stuck on how to get the Casing freed. The pics you posted are not showing up. would love to get this finshed, and I am afraid of breaking stuff
Can you help?
Specifically;
1. Have removed the dash and the knee bar, console etc
2. Can see the palstic housing, with the AC unit, and found one nut on the Engine side I removed, saw another one close to where the AC pipework enters
3. Do I break the brass clips holding the housing together, in order to free the heater housing from the AC unit

Thankshttp://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/mad.gif


----------



## sbpatel (Feb 22, 2011)

*Ignore*

Fixed the probems, but did loose the white vacuum hose connector 
http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/smile.gif


----------



## VDan (Jan 13, 2013)

Still would love to get those pics if you can find them, bro! Gotta do this job on my B4 in the coming weeks.


----------



## campbellonh (Oct 24, 2010)

*Good write-up*

I am going to tackle this job this weekend. I thought pictures would be helpful, so I will take some as I do it this weekend. I would like permission to use your writeup with my pictures to make a PDF file, and upload it so this will live on with pictures that won't disappear.

Cindy


----------



## campbellonh (Oct 24, 2010)

campbellonh said:


> I am going to tackle this job this weekend. I thought pictures would be helpful, so I will take some as I do it this weekend. I would like permission to use your writeup with my pictures to make a PDF file, and upload it so this will live on with pictures that won't disappear.
> 
> Cindy


Well, a B4 is not quite the same. I took a lot of pics, but many don't match the words, so I probably won't try after all. What a pain it was.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Didn't read the entire thread. Wanted to know if you're going to replace the plastic core with the all metal version from the W8?

$99 off eBay and it's the real VAG deal!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/171368243387?nav=SEARCH


----------

